# Help with matching speakers



## xxveritasxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to home audio and am looking for some help in selecting a speaker system to go with my receiver. I picked up a sony str-dh720 receiver and really have no idea what I should be looking for in a matching speaker system. Any help and/or recommendations would be much appreciated! Thank you!

Here's some more info on the receiver.


Product Specifications
DCAC Features
Features

Band : 6
Digital Cinema Auto Calibration : D.C.A.C.
Grade (Gold/Silver/Bronze) : Silver
Mic : MONO

Amplifier/Receiver
Amplifier Features

4 Ohm/8 Ohm Switching : 8 Ohm only
Advanced Auto Volume : Yes
Analog Direct : Yes
Number of amp. channels : 7ch (Sub must be self powered)
Speaker Selector : A Speakers only
Speaker Terminal : Front(Screw)/Others(Push)
Sub Woofer X' Over : 17 points (40-200Hz)

Audio Output

Analog Audio Out : 0
Headphone Out : Yes(Gold)
Pre Out (Subwoofer) : 1

Tuner

Auto Tuning : Yes
Direct Tuning : Yes(RM)
FM/AM : Yes/Yes
Preset Channel (FM/AM) : TTL60 (-/-/30/30)
Station Name : Yes

Output Power

8Ohms 1kHz : 105W + 105W
8Ohms 20-20kHz : 95W + 95W
(8Ohms 1kHz) THD : 1%
(8Ohms 20-20kHz) THD : 0.09%
Output Power (JEITA 10%)/ Rated Output Power(0.09% 20Hz-20kHz 4Ohm) : 10%
Output Power (JEITA 10%)/Rated Output Power(0.09% 20Hz-20kHz 8Ohm) : 140W
Total : 945W (135W/ch x 7 (8?, 1kHz, 0.05% THD))

Decoding Format(s)

96k/24Bit PCM : Yes
DTS / DTS-ES (Matrix6.1 / Discrete6.1) : Yes/Yes
DTS 96/24/ DTS NEO:6 : Yes/Yes
DTS HD MA/ DTS HD HR : Yes/Yes
Dolby Digital EX/ Dolby Digital : Yes/Yes
Dolby Dual Mono : Yes
Dolby Prologic/II /Iix /Iiz : Yes/Yes/Yes/Yes
Dolby TruHD/Dolby Digital + : Yes/Yes
LPCM (2CH/5.1CH/7.1CH) thru HDMI : Yes(Yes/Yes/Yes)

Sound Field

A.F.D. Auto : Yes
2ch : Yes
Analog Direct : Yes
Church : Yes
Concert Hall : Yes
Digital Concert Hall A/B : Yes
HD-D.C.S. : Yes
Headphone 2ch : Yes
Headphone Direct : Yes
Headphone Multi : Yes
Jazz Club : Yes
Multi Stereo : Yes
Neo:6 Music : Yes
PLII Movie : Yes
PLII Music : Yes
PLIIx Movie : Yes
PLIIx Music : Yes
PLIIz Height : Yes
Portable Audio Enhancer : Yes
Sports : Yes
Stadium : Yes

Video Input

A/V In: Including Front AV : 3
Component Video In : 2
HDMI In : 4

Speaker Out

Center : Yes
Front A (L/R) : Yes
Front High (L/R)/ Surround Back for Common Use : Yes
Surround (L/R) : Yes
Surround Back (L/R) : Yes

Video Output

A/V Out (Inc. Monitor Out) : 1
Component Video Out (inc. Monitor Out) : 1
HDMI Out : 1

Tone Control

Front (Bass/Treble) : Yes/Yes

Audio Input

Analog Audio In : 2/Yes
Coax. : 1
Optical In : 2/yes
USB : 1(Front:iPhone/WM)

Video Features
HDMI™

HDMI Pass Through : Yes
Theater Mode Selector : Yes
Video Up Converter (Analog Component/HDMI) : Yes/Yes
Video Up Scaler (Analog; Component/HDMI) : No/Yes(1080i)

A/V Sync Features

A/V SYNC : Yes(Fixed)
A/V Sync Sampling Frequency : 48kHz
A/V Sync Time (msec) : 60msec
A/V Sync auto mode : No

Other
Additional Features

Assignable Component Video IN : Yes
Assignable HDMI Video IN : Yes
Auto Standby : Yes
Digital Input Assign : Yes
GUI : Yes (Simple)
GUI Blending INPUT (from: Composite/Component/HDMI) : Yes(Yes/Yes/-)
GUI Blending OUTPUT (to: Composite/Component/HDMI) : Yes (HDMI)
GUI Language : English
Pin Jack : Nickel
Power Requirement : 120V 60Hz
Remote Commander : RM-AAU106
Sleep Timer : Yes
iPod Browsing with System (via USB) : VIDEO/MUSIC

Meta-Data Attributes

Sequence Number : 40

Product Profile


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Speakers are a very personal choice. Your receiver will work well with many, many different brands of speakers. There are many factors such as: How much room do you have? Do you want floorstanding, bookshelf, or wall-mounted speakers? Do you prefer a 'bright' sounding speaker or one with more 'polite' highs? 
What have you owned or listened to already? It's recommended to go out and listen to figure out what sounds good to you. Or you could just go with what other people have decided works for them. You might be thrilled with that as well.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I'm ... looking for some help in selecting a speaker system to go with my ... sony str-dh720 receiver and really have no idea what I should be looking for in a matching speaker system. Any help and/or recommendations would be much appreciated!


What's your budget? How many speakers (w/ or w/o a subwoofer?) are you planning to get with that budget? And, as *natescriven* already asked, "What have you owned or listened to already?"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your going to want efficient speakers with this receiver because I highly doubt it will output more than 60watts per channel all channels driven without distortion (this is fairly normal). I would look at some Klipcsh speakers as they are very nice sounding/looking speakers and are very efficient.


----------



## xxveritasxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I was hoping to spend $200-$300 for the set. Looking for a minimum 5.1 and if possible 7.1 setup. What I have now is just speakers from a standalone home theater system with DVD player. I mainly listen to music and watch movies on them. I don't have TV/cable (yet) and don't plan on it for awhile. Thanks for your responses!


----------



## xxveritasxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I guess my main concern is finding a subwoofer that will work with the receiver. Here is a pic of the back panel.









http://images.icecat.biz/img/gallery/8001285-Sony-STR-DH720-22762.jpeg


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I was hoping to spend $200-$300 for the set. Looking for a minimum 5.1 and if possible 7.1 setup.


For $200-$300, I'd consider something like this Polk package.

I would advise against squeezing a 7.1-speaker package into that budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya with that budget its going to be really hard to get a full 5.1 speaker package. I suggest you look at this Martin Logan package at newegg, its higher than your budget but you wont regret it for the money.
Or this one but its not going to be as good.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I second taking a look at that Polk package... I used it for several years. It sounded great and got lots of compliments! It's a can't miss.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

xxveritasxx said:


> What I have now is just speakers from a standalone home theater system with DVD player.


I could be mistaking, but I would stop using the speakers you are using as they're probably of low impedance and may damage your receiver. If you look at the specs on the back of the speakers, 2 cents says that they are 4ohms or maybe even 3ohms impedance.

cheers


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

How about these? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117405

After the promo code is entered they are $50/pair. Here is the matching center channel ($50) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117404&Tpk=pioneer%20center

And here is the matching sub ($90) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117402&Tpk=pioneer%20subwoofer

That puts your total at less than $300 for 7.1!


----------



## xxveritasxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the responses everyone! So I see three great systems:

The Polk Audio from eljay's post

The Martin Logan from tonyvdb's post

and Pioneer from natescriven's post

What is your top pick out of the three systems..? They all look good and I'm leaning towards the Martin Logan...


----------



## xxveritasxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Also, it looks like the receiver requires that the sub be self-powered... does the Martin Logan have a self-powered sub?


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

yes, the martin logan sub is self powered. 
How do you plan to setup the speakers? Will you be attaching them to the walls, placing them on stands or setting them on bookshelves?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Martin Logan speaker package is defiantly going to be the better of the three given its reputation for quality. As mentioned above the sub is self powered with a built in amp.


----------



## xxveritasxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your help everyone! I went with the Marin Logans..!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Fluance $519 with a sub $270 without http://www.fluance.com/fluance-avhtb-db150-kit-5-1-speaker-system.html

Or 

Pioneer $630 with sub http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-PK52FS


----------

